# SpeedCast Fisher Plow



## BladeRunner (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm kinda stuck with this older model Speedcast Fisher Plow. I can't find any specs, drawings, etc. on this. I plan on manufacturing the mount for an '85 Ford F150 if I can find a drawing of the parts. Mainly I am looking for the drawings of the push rails, push plate and head gear. This has a underhood mount for the pump and the older style cable control. Can anyone help?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

go to 
www.snowplowparts.com
They will have what you need for about 500$
You should also try the bargain type/swapper papers for people that are selling older plows. I can find a system like that complete every week here for about 500$.
I would not try to fabricate that system myself, they are tom many angles and engneering involved for a novice to attempt.
For one the ford frame angles out at the front horns, the plow frame needs to follow these contours. Fisher also installs round stuts that go from the bottom of the push beam to a point behind the front suspension for extra support.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## BladeRunner (Jan 15, 2000)

Thank you for that information. It's never a &quot;simple&quot; fix any more is it? *sigh* Guess I'll spend the money for the parts. Thank you!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I think it was the 88-91 fords that used the support system. The support system would be the tubes that bolt behind the front suspension. I agree with Dino unless your an great welder don't attempt to fab your own parts. Only some trucks are easier to fab mounts for then others, i have done it before and helped friends do it. On the 92-97 f 150 and 250 ld and up to 97 250 hd and up, the frame mounts from fisher were easy to make fit. It can be done just make sure you use at least 1/4 plate for your frame. I would have a support behind the bumper bolts, and your other supports on the frame just be for the front end.

Once i saw a friend of mine take the mounts for a 93 f150 fisher minute mount and make them fit a 97 f250 ld. He took the bumper support brackets and bent them down. Then he slid them into the fram box, and put a few 1/4 bolts in and called it good. The pump was even a bigger mess, it was a belt driven pump on a 5.4 v8. He had to cut the air filter case to make the pump fit. The funny thing is he hasn't had a problenm with his mounts or pump.

Don't try this at home or in your shop, unless you are a great with mettal or have a friend that is.

Geoff


----------



## cwlo (Jan 6, 2000)

A couple good options: This website carries a pretty good selection of used plow mounts: www.snowplowparts.com

The other option is to purchase a newer mount set-up, and adapt it to fit the older plow. This can get a little complicated since the newer plows usually use a quick hook-up type system, but it is a lot easier than trying to start from scratch. I used this route for fitting an older western plow on my 93 ford. However, it might not be as straightforward for Fisher. A little reseach would be needed.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Last year i tried to make my fisher v-plows into a system like the diamond pull a way. The problem is when fisher went to the minute mount system, the pins that hold the blade to the head gear are alomost impossible to remove. They are also not spring loaded. The best bet is to find some fisher push plates. It is often a lot simpler to try to make a chevy fit a ford or a ford fit a dodge, then to start from sratch.

Anyways i got to get plowing.

Geoff


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Bladerunner,

I have an 83 F150 with that setup. 80-86 are the same mounts for Bronco's and F150's. They DO have pushrail which bolt near the trans to the frame rails. It also has a crossover between the rails...VERY strong. Like the other suggetions, I would not try to fab these. I would buy them. The additional hardware makes the frame more expensive than most. I know the guy @ snowplowparts has these in stock.

The pump setup is easy. You can buy a crank pully from Fisher. I use my smog pump pulley on my 300 six. This is on the water pump. Just had to buy the right length belt.

Also make sure you have the heavy front springs on your truck. The front axle weight rating (FAWR) on the door tag will read 3800lbs if you have the plow pkg. If you have any ???'s on the setup email me and I'll help ya....

Dave


----------



## BladeRunner (Jan 15, 2000)

Okay, here's my current setup. 1985 F1504x4 Shortbed/Flareside 4spd man tranny, 5L EFI w/ air, Custom 1 ton leafs on the rear and 1 ton coils w/ air bags on the front. 12.5x33x15's all the way around...but after reading alot of the posts on here, I may downsize those to a thinner style tire. EVERYTHING on this truck had been rebuilt...and I mean everything. All that's left is some bodywork and paint...but those are incidentals. I've contacted www.snowplowparts.com and they have what I need. I'll be receiving those shortly.
Anyone know where I could get a used hitch mounted spreader?


----------

